# How do I cut excess acrylic shower panel?



## pennywise (Mar 1, 2012)

The shower panels I installed are wider than they need to be. Instructions that came with it says to cut it to the proper width with a knife but this doesn't work at all. Barely makes a scratch. Can I use a jigsaw or something? I need a clean cut or it will look like crap. I e-mailed the manufacterer but didn't get a response.


----------



## BNTHERE (Apr 18, 2012)

you can use a jig saw with a very fine blade - a metal blade or similar
The whole sheet should be supported, and jig saw should be guided.
Or, you can get a carbide scoring knife and try that way.

Think of cutting it with a jig saw and the hiding the cut edge under a trim or something. They sell nice plastic trims at the orange store.


----------



## pennywise (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks BNTHERE. It just annoys me that they make it look so easy in the instructions only to find out it doesn't work that way!!


----------



## BNTHERE (Apr 18, 2012)

you are welcome.
I know...if you are going to use jig saw, make sure you lay down the acylic sheet on a flat surface so that the cut area is completely supported. guide the jig saw so that it makes a straight cut - measure twice, cut once and cut slow.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

BNTHERE said:


> you can use a jig saw with a very fine blade - a metal blade or similar
> The whole sheet should be supported, and jig saw should be guided.
> Or, you can get a carbide scoring knife and try that way.
> 
> Think of cutting it with a jig saw and the hiding the cut edge under a trim or something. They sell nice plastic trims at the orange store.


 protect your material if using jig saw..or it will mark it.....bigtime...:yes:


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

if acrylic is it abs with acrylic cap usually 1/8" thick and bendable or is it resin acrylic that is 1/4 "to 1/2" thick and more brittle


----------



## Upkeep Utah (Aug 26, 2021)

Before you cut these surrounds with any type of saw, lay down a strip of masking tape next to, or on top of your cut line. It will keep the surface from breaking loose.


----------

